# New York Trooper killed 01/24/07



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Trooper Jose A. Rosado 
*New York State Police*
*New York*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 24, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 24, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Jose Rosado was killed in an automobile accident on Route 104 in Suffolk County, New York.

His patrol SUV struck a patch of black ice, causing it to cross into oncoming traffic. His vehicle was struck by another vehicle on the passenger side, killing him instantly.

Trooper Rosado had served with the New York State Police for 18 years. He is survived by his son and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18687&printview=1


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rest in peace trooper.


----------

